# Does range "Touch" include self?



## Zzyzx (Jul 4, 2007)

A silly question, perhaps, but I'm preparing to play a cleric and just realized that I don't know if my cleric can cast some of these spells on himself, or just other characters.

Does a range of "touch" (example, Cure Light Wounds) mean I can only cast it on others?


----------



## stonegod (Jul 4, 2007)

Any creature you can touch, including yourself. Still have to hit yourself, but you can chose not to miss.


----------



## shilsen (Jul 4, 2007)

Yes, you can always touch yourself. 

And if you aren't, there's something wrong with you, IYKWIMAITYD


----------



## Zzyzx (Jul 4, 2007)

Can anyone give me rules cite for range "touch" spells affecting yourself in the SRD?  I've looked all over my ver 3.5 PHB and I can't find it.


----------



## Someone (Jul 4, 2007)

Spells with ranges other than "you" also don't specify they can also target you. However is understood you can (as nowhere it says you can't do, either)

For what is worth, there's a spell somewhere (spell compendium, I think) with a touch range that specifies that unlike other touch range spells it cannot be cast on yourself.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 4, 2007)

Someone said:
			
		

> Spells with ranges other than "you" also don't specify they can also target you. However is understood you can (as nowhere it says you can't do, either)



Exactly. If I target my square's corner w/ a fireball, I'm just as affected.


----------



## Darklone (Jul 4, 2007)

shilsen said:
			
		

> Yes, you can always touch yourself.
> 
> And if you aren't, there's something wrong with you, IYKWIMAITYD



I was keeping myself from posting this sentence for several hours and I would have put my friends left hand into fire that hong will post that.


----------



## Loincloth of Armour (Jul 4, 2007)

As someone's sig once aptly put it:

_"You know you're an exalted monk when you don't have to worry about violating your Vow of Chastity, because you can't make your own touch AC."_


----------



## shilsen (Jul 5, 2007)

Darklone said:
			
		

> I was keeping myself from posting this sentence for several hours and I would have put my friends left hand into fire that hong will post that.




Just call me replacement-hong for the moment


----------



## Delta (Jul 5, 2007)

Zzyzx said:
			
		

> Can anyone give me rules cite for range "touch" spells affecting yourself in the SRD?  I've looked all over my ver 3.5 PHB and I can't find it.




What you're asking about isn't really the "Range" specifier, it's the "Target" specifier that indicates who can or cannot have a spell cast on them. For _cure light wounds_ you see:



> Target: Creature touched



Are you a creature? If so, then the spell is usable on yourself with a touch.


----------



## Nifft (Jul 5, 2007)

shilsen said:
			
		

> Just call me replacement-hong for the moment



 What's wrong with regular *hong*? (Other than the usual?)

He's not... broken, is he?

, -- N


----------



## Darklone (Jul 5, 2007)

Hong is borken. BORKEN HE SAID!

He's looking for the usual suspects.


----------

